
Show HN: Pastebin for TensorBoard - abiro
https://boards.aughie.org/
======
abiro
This is an example board with data from the TensorBoard MNIST tutorial:

[https://boards.aughie.org/board/uh1-zU4pW7oWNpBFHkxyiNpu9T0/](https://boards.aughie.org/board/uh1-zU4pW7oWNpBFHkxyiNpu9T0/)

